# Charlie Brown My Bunny!!!



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is Charlie Brown my Holland Lop bunny!! (And Sophie my dog likes to play with him):-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So adorable!! I had to laugh, your dog and your bunny aren't that different in size.  I could never trust my dog with my bunnies, not because she isn't gentle, but because she would accidentally crush them or something. LOL 

I have a flemish giant in a similar color as your bunny.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww

He looks like "Mom.. What the heck is this thing doing on me?" xD


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah he likes to chew on that a lot and escape from it....


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

That is her as a puppy she has gotten bigger and is a little bit rougher with him now and I think he now gets annoyed of her.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

So cute!:3


----------

